# Lyft Fare increases? Platform Fees? Driver cuts? Gas increase?



## frankyjoe (May 21, 2018)

Hi
Lyft rolled out their new "rate" card the other day. They also now display just your net pay as a driver. You have to dig a little and find the fares that rider paid. 
I was shocked the other day as I used Lyft as a rider to a normal night out spot we go to rather frequently. 
Its normally $14-$17 cost to us. Regular time (no prime time or other boosts) our fare was $22. 
We make this trip a few times a month.
Then when I started looking at my fares as a driver, I noticed the fares have increased with this new "platform" fees. However, none is given to driver. I have a guy that somehow I drive at least twice a week again normal time during morning or day. Same pickup, same drop-off. Today I made $1.40 ($5.20 my cut instead of normal $6.60) less than last week for that ride, HOWEVER Lyft charged them slightly over $10. Correct me if I'm wrong, (only driving 7 weeks, morning and early afternoon only) I was under the impression they took between 20-25% of full fare, now it seems it varies to 40-60%?? I contacted support twice only to get the runaround. When I cashed out last week, they now have removed their commission from the payout and only show net. I think if riders are paying these high rates with this "PLATFORM FEE" or as they call it re investing back in company, people are less inclined to tip with a higher fare. I tried reading through the multi page convoluted notice they send, but it seems like a shell game to me. I also asked about higher fares to drivers due to gas increases, believe it or not they told me to drive more if I want to make more? And finally I got pinged for a fare today that said 15 mikes away. For the first time I declined it. Of course it dropped my acceptance rate, I suggested they add a convenience fee for drivers if you have to go more than 2-3 miles to pick someone up. How do you folks deal with this?


----------



## SuperSunny (Nov 15, 2017)

Lyft: Platform Fee (25%-40%), Service Fee (10%-25%), Tax (0%-10%)
Uber: Booking Fee (5%-20%), Service Fee (20%-40%)

There's a reason why Uber has much more drivers


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

theres only a booking fee and service fee for both companies... no taxes. remember the booking fee has NEVER been part of the fare for the driver ever. Its gone up over the years and been called safety rides fee and other names but its never been part of the fare so dont forget to deduct that from the fare and then calculate your percentage


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

When fuber and gryft first started, the pay was tied to the fare or rate the pax paid, then after 4 years of rate cuts, they then separate the connection between what the pax pays and what the company pays the driver. It is no longer what the pax pays that you the driver gets a % of. Now they have raised fares, but not raised pay to the drivers, so the net effect is we drivers are getting a paid a smaller % of what the pax paid.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

YEA LYFT Will rob you any way they can, until your on your last breath, then they will even take 40% of your deposit, and kick you out on the streets!! they are brutal and we should hold the investors and CEO s accountable for such inhuman driving conditions.. they messed with the wrong person when they ripped me off, cut my earning, then deactivated my rental! I think social media is a great way to open light on corruption.
*e*

*Ann Miura-Ko Ph.D.*

*27* Relationships

FLOODGATE Fund, LP.

40

*Jonathan Christodoro*

*83* Relationships

Enzon Pharmaceuticals, Inc.

41

*Daniel L. Ammann*

*21* Relationships

General Motors Company

45

*Benjamin A. A. Horowitz*

*76* Relationships

Andreessen Horowitz LLC

50

*Valerie B. Jarrett*

*465* Relationships

2U, Inc.

*Ann Miura-Ko Ph.D.*

*27* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

FLOODGATE Fund, LP.

40

*Jonathan Christodoro*

*83* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Enzon Pharmaceuticals, Inc.

41

*Daniel Ammann*

*21* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

General Motors Company

45

*Benjamin A. Horowitz*

*76* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Andreessen Horowitz LLC

50

*Valerie Jarrett*

*465* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

2U, Inc.

60

*David Lawee*

*27* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

CapitalG

--

*Hiroshi Mikitani*

*20* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Rakuten, Inc.

52

*Prashant Aggarwal*

*12* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Sand Hill Angels, Inc.

51


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> YEA LYFT Will rob you any way they can, until your on your last breath, then they will even take 40% of your deposit, and kick you out on the streets!! they are brutal and we should hold the investors and CEO s accountable for such inhuman driving conditions.. they messed with the wrong person when they ripped me off, cut my earning, then deactivated my rental! I think social media is a great way to open light on corruption.
> *e*
> 
> *Ann Miura-Ko Ph.D.*
> ...


Seriously you've been pissing and moaning for over a year about how Lyft did this to you and Lyft did that to you. While I agree both companies are shit, the biggest person responsible in in your mirror. No one held a gun to your head and MADE you keep renting. No one MADE you keep anting. Life is a series of choices. You happen to have made some bad ones. Learn from them and quit being the perpetual victim.


----------

